# Angelfish Tankmates



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

I just got a new 55 gallon tank as an upgrade from my 30 gallon. I currently have two angelfish and am trying to decide what else to put in with them. What are some good tankmates for angelfish?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is a lot you can do... do you have any fish in mind as it is? Also is it planted and whats your ph at?


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

The tank is not planted since I'm really a beginner at keeping an aquarium and don't feel experienced enough ro tackle live plants yet. The pH is around 7.3


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, almost every fish will look better in a nice heavily planted tank with dark/black susbstrate so may be something to look into... What do you want for the tank? Multiple schooling fish? Other cichlids? You have any thoughts on any fish you want?


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

I would eventually like to transition to live plants it's just not something I'm capable of yet haha. I currently have 2 angelfish, 5 golden wagtail platys and a pleco in my tank. I'm attaching a picture of it from before I added the fish. I'm still planning to add a few more plants, caves, etc.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

For the pleco get a piece of real driftwood, it is required for a healthy digestive system. You could do a couple schools of tetras, or add more livebearers. I would say no to any cory cats or any other bottom feeders because of the lack of sand.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

What about blue rams? I had thought about getting a couple of them if I can find anyone in my area that has any.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They need high temps too thrive so you would have to raise your temp to 81-84... the angels will do fine in that temp... but yeah you could easily throw 6 or so (3 of each gender) and let them pair up naturally... they can be slightly sensitive to sudden changes and nitrates so a very stable planted tank with 0 nitrates is ideal (as it is for most fish)... id recommend to what till you know the tank is 100% balanced then get some.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

Would just 2 of them be ok? Or would I need more?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You could do a pair if you want... Two of the same sex is sorta boring in my opinion. Multiple pairs are fun to watch because of the way they act with each other. Also they get real nice colors when they are displaying to their mate, if there is no mate the colors usually arent as nice.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

If it was me I would upgrade the angel school; but then again I pretty biased!  A shoal of rummies or emperor tetras could work; they really good at complementing angels IMO!


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

I actually did consider adding in at least one more angel haha. I tried finding rummynose tetras but no one in my area has any so if I go with them I'll have to order online.


----------

